

The Hunt for the Financial Industry's Most-Wanted Hacker - sergeant3
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-06-18/the-hunt-for-the-financial-industry-s-most-wanted-hacker

======
degenerate
Very easy-to-read article; will send this to my friends and family so they
finally understand some of the words I mention from time to time (botnet,
malware etc)

------
jbuzbee
Finding and prosecuting the guy would give some sense of justice, but
unfortunately the cat's out of the bag since the source code is out and
constantly being updated by engineers that are likely just as good or better
than the original author. The real answer is going to be better security
practices so that these attacks are less successful. Not that I know exactly
what these updated practices are when we're talking about attacks this
sophisticated...

------
paulpauper
Apple is the biggest indirect vector of malware..not apple itself but all
these naive users. Think of all the tens of millions of people who downloaded
malware infested iphone modifications..mindblowing

